# Any free speech voices for MS-XP?



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

I subscribe to a TV listings service which provides speech alerts for any chosen program. On investigating the rather gruff male voice announcements I went to Control Panel, Speech, and found I was using "Microsoft SAM", but there were no alternatives to choose from.
I was disappointed to think that MS thinks one voice suits all, and very synthetic it sounds!

Does anyone have any clues to free speech downloads that I can use, preferably female>

johnni


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

In an effort to get things started I have downloaded:
lhttseng.exe
masagent.exe
msttsf22l.exe
sapi40.exe
SpchCpl.exe
tv_enua.exe
and after making a system restore I installed the lot.

The result is that in Control Panel, Speech I still have no voice options and Microsoft Sam is still default. I specially picked some voices from the above files but they don't seem to work. There is now an extra tab in CP, Speech called Other which tells me "Sapi 4 is also installed on your system" and gives me a range of voices but all the accompanying buttons are greyed out and selecting a voice and clicking OK still reverts to Microsoft Sam.

Most of these came from http://www.bytecool.com/voices.htm and I also visited Msagent site.

Can anyone explain what is wrong, please?

johnni


----------

